# Download  Service Pack 3 zu STEP 7 V5.5



## Vbxler (19 März 2013)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das SP3 für Step7 5.5 jetzt als Download verfügbar ist:

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=10805384&treeLang=de

Vbxler


----------



## Perfektionist (19 März 2013)

guten morgen...
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/62028-Step7-v5.5-SP3-download


----------



## Vbxler (19 März 2013)

Sorry, habe ich nicht gesehen.

Ich wohne ja auch nicht hier


----------

